# Life Partner Visa, Sole Proprietership



## jesssha (Oct 24, 2012)

When I first moved to South Africa just over 2 years ago, I applied for a Life Partner Visa using SA Migration International, who by the way are absolutely useless and I would recommend steering clear of.

They told me I could apply for a Life Partner Visa and receive an endorsement for a sole proprietorship so that I could work as a freelancer here.

My Life Partner Visa came after 5 months - I was told that due to an error in the home office, my sole proprietorship endorsement wasn't included so I would need to reapply.

I resubmitted all the documentation, including a letter explaining my work as a freelancer, and never received anything back. This resubmission was in May 2011.

I have received nothing from excuses from SA Migration, and they now just ignore my emails mostly.

They advised me that I could still work as a freelancer here because its unreasonable that I be expected to wait 2 years to work, so I have been working in South Africa as freelancer, although most of my income comes from abroad. They told me until I receive that endorsement I don't need to pay taxes, which I'm entirely unsure about. I've also been unable to get a bank account and have had to live out of my boyfriend's accounts.

Now that my life partner visa is about to expire, I contacted the home office to see what they say about my situation.

They said they have never heard of having a sole proprietorship endorsement, that you have to have 2.5 million rand if you want to be a business here!

I am now entirely confused, and simply want to remain in South Africa and legally work for myself. 

Does a sole proprietorship endorsement exist? Can I work as a freelancer here in South Africa? If anyone has any advice or has had a similar experience I'd really appreciate it, as I'm extremely fed up with this entire situation and not sure what to believe, in addition to being quite worried I'm working illegally!

Thanks,

Jessica


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your situation! That sounds like HA they don't know what they are doing.

I noticed you are from the USA I would call the South African embassy in D.C. and ask them if this exist. I am not sure honestly. But that is just cause I never looked into it for myself. 

If your life partner visa is going to expire I would go ahead and just start applying for it. I know it can take a while in S.A. I applied in the USA and they were fast. You don't need an agency for a life partner visa it's really easy to do on your own. 

Maybe talk to a lawyer about paying taxes. I am not sure about that. I would pay for some financial advice.

I noticed you said you are not able to get a bank account. Try Nedbank or FNB I have an account with Nedbank I just needed my passport which had a copy of my life partner visa. I know other who have opened an account with FNB.

S


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Opps having trouble with the edit button I wanted to add sorry I could not be more help,


----------



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

I have just applied for a life partner visa with business endorsement via a good company - intergate immigration. 
I think what this company is telling you to do is set up a company and you will be freelancing or contracting as part of your own company. So setting up a PTY. You don't need to have 2.5m rand.

I would recommend speaking to intergate immigration. They are very helpful


----------



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

*Cape town property*

sorry wrong section


----------



## RSA_Newbie (Nov 5, 2011)

I was able to get an account with Nedbank initially with only my passport however I was only allowed to open a basic account and the fees about ate up any money I maid because they charge you for every little thing you do. I'm with FNB now but that is because I was able to open that account when I got my first job, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to open an "all inclusive" account where you pay one monthly fee and don't get charged for every till transaction, atm transaction, visit to the teller, etc., etc.


----------

